# [SOLVED] Internet disconnects every few minutes on one laptop



## Stevenxbl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey, I've this really annoying problem, we have 2 laptops in the house and one console, One laptop and the console are fine, but the other laptop disconnects from the internet every few minutes, both laptops are connecting wirelessly, the router settings and modem are fine, I think it might have something to do with the laptop wiressless card or something? but I wouldn't know how to go about checking for that or fixing it. Any help is really appreciated, thanks. 

-The working laptop is a windows7 and the one that disconnects is a windows XP, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Internet disconnects every few minutes on one laptop*








and welcome to the Forum

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then, on the XP machine:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Stevenxbl (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Internet disconnects every few minutes on one laptop*

Thanks, heres what I got when I ran the ipconfig:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\me>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-87a5da2391
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-FB-D3-1A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-00-44-BD-C2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 16 September 2011 03:27:19
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 17 September 2011 03:27:19

C:\Documents and Settings\me>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Internet disconnects every few minutes on one laptop*

You have a strong connection signal . . Try updateing the driver for the Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network

The notebook manufacturer should have it


----------



## Stevenxbl (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Internet disconnects every few minutes on one laptop*

Been using it for a day and no disconnects, it worked, thanks alot


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Internet disconnects every few minutes on one laptop*

Great . . Let us know if it holds up


----------

